# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Shqipëria dhe pakicat etnike

## RTP

GJYQI PER ATLASIN GJEOGRAFIK, 
FITON DEKANI

Fatkeqsisht pak është thënë për lajthitjen autoreve të atlasit të cilët e nxorrën  Shqipërinë me 10.8% pakica etnike.

Vendimi i gjyqit është nje hap në drejtimin e duhur, nje shmangie nga humnera e publikimt dhe zyrtarizimit të dokumentave mashtruese! Ll.T.

Tirane- Çeshtja e shumeperfolur e atlasit gjeografik mbyllet ne favor te dekanit Gjovalin Gruda. Kerkesa nga ana autoreve te tekstit per nje demshperblim prej 30 mije eurosh, per fyerje personaliteti, eshte rrezuar ne nje seance te vetme diten e djeshme. E gjithe historia nis rreth nje vit me pare kur bashkepunimi midis Drejtorit te Institutit te Gjeografise, Arqile Baxholi dhe specialistit te gjeografise, Dhimiter Dokaj, kurorezohet me daljen ne treg te ketij teksti. Pak kohe me pas, shfaqi reagimin e tij edhe Gruda ne fjalen e hapjes se nje konference shkensore. Shkaku ka qene perqindja e pakicave kombetare prej 10.8 perqind, e cila sipas profesorit Gruda eshte e pavertete.
Duke e quajtur nje botim antikombetar, ai ka kundershtuar hapur daljen dhe qarkullimin e tij ne treg. Pakicat kombetare ne atlas paraqiten me nje hapsire prej 2,3 per qind te popullsise  . Ndersa INSTAT-i kohet e fundit ka publikuar shifren 1.8 per qind.

 Gjyqtarja Teuta Hoxha ka vleresuar se Dekani i Fakultetit te Historise dhe Filologjise nuk ka kritikuar drejtpersedrejti autoret e tekstit, por permbajtjen e tekstit. 

Anila Dodaj
Koha Jone
8 Qershor 2005

-----------
Sikur ta punonte kete atlas ndonjegrek,kjo shifer do arsyetohej disi
Mirepo,te quhesh shqiptare e te botosh nje marri te tille?!
 :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Albo

Nje vendim i tille tregon se cfare shteti prej balte ekziston ne Shqiperi. Autoret e atlasit demografik te Shqiperise bejne nje pune te shkelqyer per te cilen meritojne nderimin me te madh, dhe nje tufe injorantesh me nje dekan te pacipe ne krye hedhin poshte jo vetem punen e tyre por edhe i pushojne nga puna dhe flakin ne rruge.


10% pakica kombetare ne Shqiperi?

Shifra eshte shume e vogel ne fakt pasi pakicat kombetare ne Shqiperi jane disa fish me te medha se 10%. Kjo shifer reflekton vetem ato pakica kombetare qe ende ruajne identitetin e tyre etnik, kulturor, gjuhesor e me rradhe. Cfare t'u bejme atyre pakicave kombetare qe sot na flasin shqip dhe na hiqen patriote e nacionaliste te medhenj se?

Ajo qe eshte akoma me per te qeshur eshte injoranca e atyre qe duan ta nxjerrin Shqiperine 100% etnikisht te pastert edhe kur nuk eshte e tille. Sa here qe studime te tilla behen, hidhen perpjete si ata kaposhet dhe jo vetem qe nuk u pelqen te pranojne realitetin, por nuk duan qe te behen fare studime te tilla. Eshte si puna e atyre frikamaneve qe nuk shkojne rregullisht tek doktori, pasi kane frike se mos u nxjerri ndonje semundje. Kur semuren keqasi pastaj, i pergjerohen doktorit per ndihme dhe nuk e dine se nga u erdhi semundja.

E njejta gje edhe me "patriote" si puna juaj. Te gjithe ata qe jetojne ne Shqiperi jane SHTETAS SHQIPTARE, te gjithe gezojne te njejtat te drejta perpara ligjit. Por kur vjen fjala tek KOMBESIA, vetem ata qe kane lindur nga prinder shqiptare dhe kane gjak shqiptari gezojne kombesine shqiptare. Koncept qe me sa duket eshte paksa i veshtire te kuptohet edhe nga ata qe mundohen tu falin kombesine shqiptare me afrofe edhe pakicave kombetare.

Ne Shqiperi ka shume pakica, rumune, grek, turq, bullgare, rome, egjiptiane, malazeze, maqedone, serbe, ruse, etj. Sa me pare ta kuptoni kete dhe te mesoni te beni dallimin, aq me mire per ju. Ata qe nuk e bejne kete dallim jane ata qe flasin shqip por nuk kane gjak shqiptari, pra vete pakicat.

Albo

----------


## dodoni

Dekani kishte te drejte, sepse ato shifra ishin te sterzmadhuara. Prandaj edhe fitoi gjyqin. 

Ata pseudostudiues duhet te kene kujdes kur merren me studime te tilla, dhe te mos bejne gabime te tilla. Po ti tolerojme gabime te tilla, nuk eshte cudi, kur nje dite do dalin studime tjera ku Shqiperia nuk do te kete fare shqiptare. Prandaj reagimi i dekanit, largimi i atyre pseudostudiuesve, anullimi i ketij pseudo-atllasi, dhe krijimi i atllasit te ri  te vertete me shifrat e sakta, jane shume gjera me vend qe u bene dhe po behen atje. 

Tung

----------


## Qerim

Albo ka shume te drejte ! 

Edhe une mendoj se ne Shqiperi ka shume minoritete si turq, rumune, boshnjake,egjiptiane etj etj.
Por kjo nuk do te thote se ne duhet t`i njohim ato.Ata tashme jane pjese e kombit shqiptar. 
Asnje komb ne bote nuk eshte teresisht i paster.
Historia gjithnje ka njohur levizje popullsish, dhe do njohi gjithmone.

Mu kujtua nje thenie e nje historiani persa i perket greqise :"Greqia eshte komunitet kultural dhe jo komb " .E njejta gje mund te thuhet edhe per Shqiperine.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Albo,

Kur ke shkruar a ke menduar me pare se cfare po thua?
Duket se jo!Ky eshte nje tregues i asaj qe kerkon te futesh hundet kudo e t'a konsiderosh veten nje person qe mund te flase per gjithcka,pa ditur asgje!
Si paska qene nje pune e shkelqyer e autoreve te atlasit demografik te Shqiperise kur ai nuk ka shifra te sakta por sic e kam degjuar gjate nje transmetimi te Top-Channel ai eshte hartuar ne baze te regjistrimeve te vjetra te popullsise dhe eshte shumezuar me koeficientet demografike mesatare?
Bile ti je me i "avancuar" se autoret e atlasit kur thua se shifra prej 10% eshte e vogel se ne fakt ka me shume pakica?!
Ketu ne kete shkrim ke dale tamam ne pozicionin qe ke qejf ate te nje "anetari te kllubit te Sellaniqise" ndonese me fjale hiqesh nje "atdhetar i flakte"!
Gjeja me minimale qe duhet te besh eshte te njohesh veteveten dhe vendin tend para se te njohesh te tjeret e dherat e huaj e sidomos ate dheun e flamurit bardhe e blu.
Ka nje dallim te madh ne mes te nje pakice etnike dhe te nje pakice kulturore.
Per kete lexo me shume ti dhe Qerimi!
Qerim mire qe Albo nuk mendon para se te shkruaje po ti c'pate?
Apo hajt sa per te thene dicka e per te shtuar numrin e shkrimeve! 

[B]Sa njerez e sa familje leviznin me dele e me kuaj,me qerre e me lope,sa lypesa e sa hyzmeqare, neper Ballkan ne kohe te caktuara e nga hallet e tyre e qe rastesia i zuri ne nje shtet te pavarur me 28 Nentor 1912 duhet te njihen sipas jush si pakica!*?[*/B]

Sot ne Shqiperi vijne dhe italiane,gjermane,amerikane,kineze,japoneze,afrika  ne,arabe e ku di une e neser ata duhet te behen pakica sipas mendjes tuaj?
Keshtu eshte ne te gjithe boten e pse Shqiperia duhet te beje perjashtim.
Shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Amerike qe 100 vjet a me shume a kane ndonje status pakice atje?
Kurre!
Psene gjeje vete?
Po ashtu ato qindra mijera greke qe i ke aty afer a jane pakice ne Amerike?
Kurre!
Lejini budallalleqet e flisni nje here me mend ose lereni fare.

RTP,

Bindu se ato autoret e atlasit nuk jane vetem e se puna e tyre nuk eshte e rastesishme.

Nga ana e tij shteti shqiptar dhe shoqeria shqiptare  kane per detyre respektimin e plote te
te drejtave te *pakicave etnike*  (greke,maqedone,malazeze) dhe *te grupimeve kulturore* (vllahe,rome,egjiptiane etj.)

Forca e shqiptareve ka qene dhe do te mbetet tek aftesia qe kane ato te pranojne bashkejetesen me te gjithe.
Ky eshte tregues i nje populli me zemer te madhe dhe i nje populli shume te lashte!
*Besoj se me keni kuptuar Albos e Qerimos!*

----------


## Albo

> Kur ke shkruar a ke menduar me pare se cfare po thua?
> Duket se jo!Ky eshte nje tregues i asaj qe kerkon te futesh hundet kudo e t'a konsiderosh veten nje person qe mund te flase per gjithcka,pa ditur asgje!


Une nuk shkruaj ne gjithe forumet por ne ato qe kam nje fare njohurie dhe interesi. Dhe kur une shkruaj, ben mire te lexosh se ke se cfare meson edhe ti. Jane burra me te mire se ty ata qe vizitojne kete forum per te lexuar ate qe une kam per te shkruajtur. Prandaj ta kesh per nder qe po diskuton me mua.




> Si paska qene nje pune e shkelqyer e autoreve te atlasit demografik te Shqiperise kur ai nuk ka shifra te sakta por sic e kam degjuar gjate nje transmetimi te Top-Channel ai eshte hartuar ne baze te regjistrimeve te vjetra te popullsise dhe eshte shumezuar me koeficientet demografike mesatare?


Pa ma shpjego pak mua se si kjo formule qenka e gabuar nga ana e propabilitetit? Tani me lejon te te mesoj edhe une ca gjera ne lidhje me problemin? E di pse demografia shqiptare i referohet statistikave te kohes se Zogut? Sepse i biri i bimbashit te Gjirokastres, shoku Enver, u dha kombesine shqiptare te gjitha pakicave turke ne Shqiperi, ashtu sic ishte edhe vete. Pra sot ne Shqiperi pakicat turke = 0 sipas rregjimit te Enver Hoxhes. 500 vjet pushtimi turk dhe asnje pakice turke ne Shqiperi!!

Qazim Rudi, po te citoj edhe njehere fjalet qe shkruajta me lart dhe e verteta djeg, por une nuk i trembem te vertetes, prandaj une i falenderoj ata studiues qe bene nje pune te tille, jo si ju e shume te tjere qe ju pelqen qe te besoni statistikat e rregjimit te Enver Hoxhes, ose me mire fare, mos kemi fare atlas demografik. Me mire te mos dalin te vertetat ne shesh apo jo?

*Per mua shqiptare jane ata qe kane lindur te tille, pra kane gjak shqiptari. Ti mund tu japesh pakicave kombetare kombesine, por une nuk ua jap. I respektoj per ata qe jane por shqiptare nuk behen dot me deshire apo me zor, duhet te lindesh i tille.*




> Ne Shqiperi ka shume pakica, rumune, grek, turq, bullgare, rome, egjiptiane, malazeze, maqedone, serbe, ruse, etj. Sa me pare ta kuptoni kete dhe te mesoni te beni dallimin, aq me mire per ju. Ata qe nuk e bejne kete dallim jane ata qe flasin shqip por nuk kane gjak shqiptari, pra vete pakicat.

----------


## dodoni

:pa dhembe:  
Te jeshe mendjemadh, nuk eshte ndonje problem, por duhet te keshe edhe pak respekt per tjeret qe vijne e shkruajne ketu ne forum, sepse mund te kete ndoshta edhe shume njerez qe vijne ketu ne forum pikerisht per ti lexuar keta njerez qe ti po i nencmon ketu. 

Sa per punen e pakicave, pakicat jane karakteristike ne kufijte e pothuajse cdo vendi, per shkak te afersise me shtetet tjera qe jane te populluara me kombe tjera. Ne rastin tone, perderisa Shqiperia e sotme eshte shteti me i cunguar nga pikepamja kombetare, qe nga mbi 10 km2 i kane ngelur jashte ne te tre anet (veri, lindje, jug),  pakica nuk mund te kete ne Shqiperi. Ne kemi 2 milione e gjysme shqiptare ne Kosove, gati nje milion ne Maqedoni, dhe mbi 500 mije ne Cameri pa llogaritur te debuarit dhunshem dhe te asimiluarit. Edhe keta 2 perqind qe po e quajne sot veten greke, sllavo-maqedonas, serbe e malazez, jane puro shqiptar te asimiluar, dhe edhe me keq te shitur me leke. 

Turqia, 500 vjet na ka sunduar jo vetem neve por edhe vendet tjera te rajonit, dhe pervec ne vendet per rreth kufirit me Turqine askund nuk ke pakica turke. Ato pakica qe e quajne veten turq ne Prizren dhe Maqedoni jane puro shqiptare te asimiluar. Keshtu qe, jo vetem qe nuk ka turq ne Shqiperi, por edhe ata ne Prizren dhe Maqedoni, jane shqiptare puro. Bile edhe ato pakica turke ne kufirin e Bullgarise me Turqine, jane shqiptare, bile toske, per kete mund te shikosh veshjet e tyre kombetare qe jane saktesisht njesoj me fustanellat tona.

Vllehet jane shqiptare, mos te harrojme se Naum Veqilharxhi nje nga rilindasit e pare kombetar, ka qene vlleh, por keta jane shqiptare sikur gjithe shqiptaret tjere. Poashtu, edhe romet, jane rome-shqiptare, si ne Shqiperi ashtu edhe nje pjese e tyre ne Kosove e Maqedoni. Keshtu jane romet ne cdo vend, jo vetem tek neve, plotesisht te integruar, dhe edhe ne duhet ti integrojme plotesisht ne kombin tone.

Atlasi demografik duhet te behet, por jo nga pseudo-studiues qe nuk kane lidhje me kete pune (sikur keta dy qe ju anullua Atlasi i tyre), por nga studiues te mirefillte si dekani dhe ekipi i tij qe jane duke bere tani Atlasin e ri, te vertete dhe me shifra te sakta.

Tu-tung

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Akademia e Shkencave dhe atlasi i ri


Prof. dr. Agim SHEHU, Prof. asc. dr. Pal NIKOLLI

Në një gazetë të datës 27 maj 2005, nëpërmjet një interviste, nënkryetari i Akademisë së Shkencave, z. Luan Omari, prononcohet lidhur me përmbajtjen e Atlasit Gjeografik të Popullsisë së Shqipërisë, botuar në vitin 2003 nga z. A. Bërxholi (Drejtor i Qendrës së Studimeve Gjeografike të Akademisë së Shkencave të RSH-së) etj.
Në pyetjen e parë të gazetarit (Nëse Akademia e Shkencave e ka zyrtarizuar me emrin e saj Atlasin?), nënkryetari i Akademisë i përgjigjet negativisht. Por z. Omari e di fort mirë se në Konferencën Ndërkombëtare, që u mbajt në Tiranë për Atlasin më 25 nëntor 2003, kryetari i Akademisë së Shkencave, z. Ylli Popa dhe akademikë të tjerë diskutuan dhe mbajtën kumtesa, duke u shprehur për vlerat (ne mendojmë: antivlerat) e Atlasit. Nga ana tjetër, nuk mund të mohohet se broshura e z. A. Bërxholi, që përfaqëson draftin e Atlasit, mban siglën e Akademisë së Shkencave. Realiteti dëshmon se Akademia e Shkencave fillimisht e mbështeti fuqishëm krijimin e Atlasit dhe u tërhoq vetëm kur ekspertët filluan ta kundërshtojnë përmbajtjen e tij. Megjithatë ishte kryesia e Akademisë ajo që i dërgoi presidentit të Republikës, Z. Alfred Moisiu, Atlasin së bashku me shkresën përcjellëse, ku thuhej se autorët e Atlasit kishin marrë në konsideratë vërejtjet e oponencave dhe se tashmë Atlasi ka vlera të mëdha kombëtare (shkresa nr. 200/1 dt. 30.03.2004 drejtuar Presidencës). Kjo shkresë është e firmosur nga prof. Ylli Popa, çka dëshmon edhe një herë se kryesia e Akademisë nuk ka qenë indiferente ndaj Atlasit.
Në pyetjen e dytë të gazetarit (Mbi përqindjen e pakicave në Shqipëri), nënkryetari jep shifrën 2-3%, ndërkohë kur INSTAT-i jep shifrën 1,4% (Buletin i INSTAT-it, nëntor 2003). Megjithatë, dashur pa dashur, z. Omari kundërshton shifrën 10,8 % dhënë nga autorët e Atlasit. Mendojmë se vlerësime reale për këtë problem kurrsesi nuk mund të bëhen nga individë, kushdo qoftë ai, sepse janë subjektive, por nga institucione shtetërore të specializuara, siç është INSTAT-i. 
Në vazhdim të përgjigjes të pyetjes, z. Omari thotë se në Atlas nuk jepet asnjë shifër mbi përqindjen e pakicave (!?!). I kujtojmë nënkryetarit se këto shifra janë të transmetuara në hartën e etnive në Atlas (fq. 100). Ne i kemi matur me kujdes nga kjo hartë dhe na rezulton të jetë po ajo shifër që mbrojnë me këmbëngulje autorët e Atlasit (!).
Zoti nënkryetar, ju kujtojmë se faktet (në këtë rast hartat) janë produkt i mendimit dhe se ato fillojnë aty ku mbaron mendimi. Ju akuzoni oponentët e shumtë të Atlasit se shifrat e dhëna nga oponentët janë spekulative(!). E vërteta është se shifra 10,8 % jepet nga autorët e Atlasit, ndërsa oponentët e kundërshtojnë, duke iu referuar të dhënave zyrtare brenda dhe jashtë vendit. A do të kërkoni falje publike për këtë gafë pa precedent, për këtë fyerje që u bëni dhjetëra ekspertëve brenda e jashtë vendit? Paskërkan shumë të drejtë ata personalitete të shquara të shkencës sonë që si institucion ju kanë vënë epitete të vërteta. Mendimi i shkrimtarit Dritëro Agolli se Akademia e Shkencave është e plakur dhe dogmatike, i vë vulën vlerësimit për atë institucion.
Në përgjigjen e pyetjes së tretë, nënkryetari i ASH-së bën komente lidhur me përfshirjen e Kosovës (në dy hartat e para të Atlasit) në Republikën Sërbi-Mali i Zi dhe e quan normale ngjyrosjen e njëjtë për to (!!!), duke u dhënë të drejtë autorëve të Atlasit (?!) Po sikur nënkryetari të shikonte me kujdes shumë atlase bashkëkohore (të botuara në SHBA, Angli e gjetkë), si dhe në internet, ku Kosova ngjyroset ndryshe nga Republika Serbi-Mali i Zi, cili do të ishte prononcimi i tij? Nga ana tjetër, më 30 shtator 1991, qytetarët e Kosovës me referendum e shumicë votash (99,87%) zgjodhën Parlamentin e Kosovës dhe për kryetar të saj z. Ibrahim Rugova. Që nga viti 1999 Kosova administrohet nga OKB-ja. Ajo ka presidentin, Parlamentin e qeverinë e saj; është protektorat ndërkombërar dhe nuk ka asnjë lidhje me Republikën Serbi-Mali i Zi.
I kujtojmë kryesisë së Akademisë së Shkencave se personalitieti i shquar i vendit tonë, zoti Sabri Godo, në artikullin e tij të datës 31 maj 2005, botuar në gazetën Express, shkruan: Me ardhjen e demokracisë, Kuvendi ynë njohu Republikën e Kosovës dhe ky është i vetmi akt politik e diplomatik me të cilin dalim faqebardhë përballë vëllezërve kosovarë. Natyrshëm lind pyetja: Pse kryesia e Akademisë së Shkencave del mbi Kuvendin dhe kujt i shërben qëndrimi i saj? Mendojmë se z. Omari duhet të ketë kurajon e duhur për ti kërkuar falje kombit për përkrahjen e pamerituar të të dhënave antishkencore të atlasit të botuar nga z. A. Bërxholi.
Por Atlasi i A. Bërxholit është i mbushur me gabime shkencore e të llojeve të tjera. Për të vërtetuar këtë mjafton të lexojmë revistën e Fakultetit të Historisë dhe Filologjisë Studime albanologjike 2004/2, dhe letrën e demografit më të mirë të trevave shqiptare dhe akademikut prof. Hivzi Islamit (nënkryetar i Akademisë së Shkencave të Kosovës), ku shkruan: Atlasi Gjeografik i Popullsisë së Shqipërisë me autorë A. Bërxholi etj., me mangësitë, pasaktësitë dhe shtrembërimet e qëllimshme që e përshkojnë, nga ato konceptuale e deri tek të dhënat për çështje shumë të ndjeshme, e kanë lënduar rëndë të vërtetën shkencore dhe i ka sjellë dëme të mëdha shoqërore dhe politike Shqipërisë, Kosovës dhe shqiptarëve. Këtë mendim ua kam shfaqur edhe kolegëve nga Akademia e Shkencave të Shqipërisë (letër e dt. 01.11.04 drejtuar dekanit të Fakultetit të Historisë dhe Filologjisë të Universitetit të Tiranës).
Fatkeqësisht, z. Omari përfshirjen e Kosovës në Republikën Serbi-Mali i Zi (sipas Atlasit) e konsideron si veprim normal(?!). Këtu qëndron ndryshimi themelor ndërmjet botëkuptimit të kryesisë së Akademisë së plakur dhe dogmatike, me botëkuptimin shkencor të oponentëve. Le ti japim hapësirë opinionit publik për këtë problem, atëherë Akademia do të njihet me të vërtetën. Në hartën e strukturës fetare të Atlasit (faqe 101) jepen komunitete fetare dhe jo tri besimet fetare: myslimanë, ortodoksë e katolikë. Ja dhe një gabim tjetër i pafalshëm i autorëve të Atlasit që zoti Omari i mbron me fanatizëm e pa të drejtë (nuk i dimë arsyet). Të mbrosh një vepër të dështuar dhe të akuzosh mendimin shkencor bashkëkohor, do të thotë të ngresh në piedestal mëkatin dhe të shkelësh virtytin, thotë një fjalë e urtë. 
Por kryesia e Akademisë së Shkencave nuk ka kohë të merret me shkencën, që e ka lënë në koma, nga mungesa e përkushtimit dhe e profesionalitetit. Ka ardhur koha (madje jemi me vonesë) për ndryshime themelore në Akademinë e Shkencave.



12/06/2005
KATEGORIA: Analiza Shekulli.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Albush,

Kur ishim te vegjel luanim shpesh futboll dhe ai qe ishte i zoti i topit ishte kapiteni,ai i gjuante penalltite,ai vendoste se kush do hynte e kush do dilte etj.
Mirepo me ato qe the me lart me rikujtove dhe njehere femijerine dhe te zotin e topit.
Tash ti ke hapur kete forum dhe je vene ne rolin e atij qe zoteron topin e si i tille do te diktosh te gjitha.
Ndryshimi eshte se ne atehere ishim te vegjel e tani ti je pak i madh ne moshe apo jo?
Shpesh thuhet se njeriu mbetet peng i femijerise se tij gjate gjithe jetes dhe se kete e shpreh ne forma nga me te ndryshmet.
Ti e shprehe kete me fjalet qe the me lart te cilat me ngjallen vetem bezdisje dhe pa dashur te dal nga tema me duhet te te them se perseri nuk the asgje ose shkrove sic ben gjithmone pa u menduar fare.

*Dhe njehere po t'a perseris Albush se duhet bere nje dallim mes pakicave ne Shqiperi.
Ka pakica etnike te njohura ashtu sic ka dhe pakica kulturore te njohura me ligj*.

Pastaj eshte e sata here qe permend origjinen "turke" te Enver Hoxhes dhe te Veton Surroit!?
Apo dhenjen (sipas teje) te kombesise shqiptare te gjithe "mbeturinave" turke ne Shqiperi?!
Ku i ke gjetur keto te dhena sepse do beje mire t'i dinim dhe ne te tjeret?
*A mos mendon per "turq" te gjithe myslimanet shqiptare qe jetojne ne Ballkan?*
Nuk eshte ide e re kjo por eshte e vjeter dhe e perdorur me sukses per te kryer spastrimin etnik te shqiptareve ne Serbine dhe ne Greqine e sotme.

Nese ato qenkan "turq" atehere kush jane shqiptaret sipas teje?

Beja njehere dhe nje analize ADN vetes qe te gjesh origjinen e sakte!

----------


## ArberXYZ

> Pa ma shpjego pak mua se si kjo formule qenka e gabuar nga ana e propabilitetit? Tani me lejon te te mesoj edhe une ca gjera ne lidhje me problemin? E di pse demografia shqiptare i referohet statistikave te kohes se Zogut? Sepse i biri i bimbashit te Gjirokastres, shoku Enver, u dha kombesine shqiptare te gjitha pakicave turke ne Shqiperi, ashtu sic ishte edhe vete. Pra sot ne Shqiperi pakicat turke = 0 sipas rregjimit te Enver Hoxhes. 500 vjet pushtimi turk dhe asnje pakice turke ne Shqiperi!!



A flet sot njeri turqisht_

Me duket se ne gjithe Shqiperine eshte vetem nje fshat qe flet turqisht, nuk e di se ku bie.

Pastaj turqit nuk sollen kolone qe te kishim pakica.

O Albo paske merdhif lale.

----------


## Albo

Qazim Rudi, une nuk jam rritur ne Diber, jam rritur ne Permet. Nuk e di se si ka qene zakoni ne Diber, por ne Permet nuk perzihej gjaku me pakicat e tjera, turke, greke, rumune, egjiptiane e me rradhe. Im gjysh jetoi 1 shekull dhe dinte te te tregonte se kush ishe vetem nga mbiemri qe mbaje, ashtu sic me tregonte mua me gisht ish oficeret turq e mbetur ne Permet, minoritaret greke te Rrezes, cobenet arumune, egjiptianet "evgjite". Dhe secili jetonte jo vetem ne lagje me vete e ndiqte ritet e veta fetare e zakonore, por nuk perziheshin as ne martesa me familje qe nuk ishin te te njejtes rangu. Kjo e kish emrin FISNIKERI, dhe mbase per ty e per shume te tjere, ashtu si per E. Hoxhen, fisnikeria duhej shkaterruar, por une e mbaj gjalle, ashtu sic e mbajti edhe gjyshi im, ashtu sic e ka mbajtur edhe gjyshi i gjyshit tim. Te besh dallimin midis pakicave kombetare do te thote te nderosh gjakun e shqiptarit, te nderosh gjakun e te pareve te tu.




> Dhe njehere po t'a perseris Albush se duhet bere nje dallim mes pakicave ne Shqiperi.
> Ka pakica etnike te njohura ashtu sic ka dhe pakica kulturore te njohura me ligj.


Ca i ke keto terma te bukura qe me shpik nga mendja. Paska nje dallim midis "pakicave etnike" dhe "pakicave kulturore"? Une kujtoja se kur vjen fjala tek kombesia, ose ke kombesi shqiptare, ose nuk ke kombesi shqiptare. Por ja qe paskam qene une i gabuar, pasi Qazim Rudi na i ndaka pakicat me dysh. Ma shpjego pak me thelle kete dallimin midis pakicave se dua ta mesoj se nuk e ditkam dhe me jep disa shembuj se cilat futen ne njerin grup dhe cilin ne tjetrin.

Une nuk kam ndermend te ndryshoj zakonin dhe traditen e te pareve te mi. Te mesosh te flasesh e te shkruash shqip, mjafton per tu bere shqipfoles por jo shqiptar. Dhe mjafton te lexosh mendimet qe shprehen ne kete forum per te mesuar se kush jane pakica dhe kush jane shqiptare. Por duhet te kesh njohur nga afer pakicat dhe karakteristikat e tyre dalluese qe te mund ta besh kete dallim.

Albo

----------


## Albo

> A flet sot njeri turqisht_
> 
> Me duket se ne gjithe Shqiperine eshte vetem nje fshat qe flet turqisht, nuk e di se ku bie.
> 
> Pastaj turqit nuk sollen kolone qe te kishim pakica.
> 
> O Albo paske merdhif lale.



Pakicat kombetare turke, i gjen edhe ne rradhet e atyre qe u kerkojne voten shqiptareve cdo 4 vjet, si ne Shqiperi, edhe ne Kosove, edhe ne Maqedoni. Se kush jane ata, po te germosh, do te mesosh dhe nuk i njeh vetem Albo, i njohin gjithe shqiptaret qe kane jetuar ne nje katund e ne nje zone me familjet e tyre.

Kur punet e Shqiperise nuk shkojne sic duhet dhe deklaratat e ketyre njerezve jane shokuese per gjithe shqiptaret e vertete, njerezit habiten se si ka mundesi qe keta njerez jane kaq te papergjegjshem sa te mbajne qendrime te tilla. Harrojne qe gjaku asnjehere nuk behet uje, por trashegohet nga brezi ne brez.

Pakicat respektohen dhe u njihen te gjitha te drejtat si shtetas shqiptare, por kur vjen fjala tek interesat tona kombetare, ata nuk e kane te drejten e fjales se nuk ndajne gjakun e shqiptarit.

Albo

----------


## Albo

D&G Feminine e kthjellet, me vjen mire qe me lexon rresht me rresht ato qe shkruaj. Por mos lexo vetem Albon, lexo edhe Qazimin se cfare shkruan me lart, se mbase e kupton se kush perpiqet te 'personalizoje' diskutimet dhe kush shkruan per temen ne fjale.




> Albo,
> 
> Kur ke shkruar a ke menduar me pare se cfare po thua?
> Duket se jo!Ky eshte nje tregues i asaj qe kerkon te futesh hundet kudo e t'a konsiderosh veten nje person qe mund te flase per gjithcka,pa ditur asgje!


Shkruaj edhe ti dy rreshta per temen qe te te lexoj sic me lexove.

Albo

----------


## DYDRINAS

Albo,

Keshtu kam qejf dhe une qe te flasim seriozisht.

Se pari e respektoj finsikerine e familjes tende dhe desheroj t'a ruash perjete.Personalisht kam respekt te thelle per familjet fisnike shqiptare.
Familja ime vjen nga Gjakova por e shperngulur me dhune nga pushtuesi serb ne Kukes ku dhe kam lindur e rritur.
Per fat te keq une nuk arrita t'a njoh gjyshin tim sepse vdiq ne nje kohe teper te eger-kohe kur hyri komunizmi ne Kosove dhe Shqiperi.Keshtu qe nuk kisha mundesi t'a pyesja per origjinen e fqinjeve te mij.
Megjithate une i kam njohur sepse rreth e qark shtepise sime ne qytetit tim te lindjes Kukes
kam jetuar me pakica (jo etnike).
Shoket e mij te femijerise kane folur pervec shqipes dhe gjuhen e tyre-gorane,nje dialekt i gjuheve sllave.Ata nuk i ka penguar askush qe te flisnin ne gjuhen e tyre dhe di te te them se kane qene njerez shume te urte e punetore.
Kam patur po ashtu nga ata qe flisnin gjuhen rome e po ashtu disa familje qe flisnin turqisht.
Te gjithe keto familje nuk ishin vendalinj aty por ishin te ardhur.Goranet kishin dhe kane nje zone malore te banuar qe eshte e ndare ne mes te Shqiperise dhe Kosoves.
Ende sot e kesaj dite ata nuk kane arritur te gjejne origjinen e tyre (serbe-maqedone,bullgare apo boshnjake ose ne rastin me te mire shqiptare te sllavizuar).
Ndersa romet ishin dhe jane po ashtu njerez te urte e punetore por qe per fat te keq ishin perhere te perbuzur.
Ndersa ata qe flisnin turqisht ishin familje shume te pasura dhe shume te kulturuara.Ata nder veti komunikonin turqisht por ne publik flisnin nje shqipe shume te bukur.Kane qene zanatcinj te zote dhe muzikante te talentuar.
Me kane treguar se me perpara kane jetuar dhe cifute dhe se ata kane patur maredhenie shume te mira me te gjithe.
Ne Kukes ka patur dhe disa gra serbe te martuara dhe qe kane varret e tyre aty.Kane qene gra shume te respektuara dhe te kulturuara.
Kjo perzierje ka qene nje pasuri per nje zone si Kukesi sepse ka ushqyer tolerancen e mirekuptimin.

Ndersa sa i perket ndarjes se pakicave ne dy grupe po te jap disa shembuj.
Shqiptaret etnike te Camerise do te duhej te ishin pakice etnike mirepo ata u dogjen me zjarr e me hekur.
Greket ne Shqiperi jane nje pakice etnike,po ashtu malazezet e maqedonet.
Ndersa romet,vllehet,egjiptianet e sa e sa te tjere nuk mund te quhen pakica etnike (sepse ka kushte qe te quhesh nje pakice etnike) por pakica kulturoro-gjuhesore.
E njejta vlen per shqiptaret arbereshe ne Itali ata nuk jane nje pakice etnike por nje pakice kulturoro-gjuhesore.Pakica etnike ne Itali jane austriaket e Tirolit apo sllovenet e Gorizias.
Merr nje shembull tjeter p.sh.Belgjiken.
Ajo eshte nje shtet multietnik sepse perbehet nga dy etni te ndryshme qe jane ne themel te ekzistences se ketij vendi-flamanet,valonet ndersa gjermanet jane nje pakice etnike ne Valoni.Ketu jetojne me mijera marokane,turq,kongoleze etj por ato nuk gezojne ndonje status te pakices etnike por fare mire mund te quhen pakica kulturoro-gjuhesore.

Ka shume aresye qe Shqiperia nuk mund te quhet shtet multietnik sepse eshte nje idiotizem ne llojin e vet.
Po t'i mbledhesh pakicat etnike-greke,maqedone dhe malazeze nuk behen as 70000 vete (sipas shifrave zyrtare) qe bejne rreth 2% te popullsise se pergjithshme te vendit nuk mundet askush t'a trajtoje Shqiperine si shtet multietnik.
Ne zonat ku jetojne pakicat etnike (ata kane nje truall te percaktuar) shteti dhe shoqeria shqiptare duhet te realizojne ne maksimum te drejtat e tyre.
*Ndersa e kam thene dhe ne shkrimet e meparshme se sa njerez i zuri nata jashte ne 28 Nentor 1912 nuk mund te quhen pakica etnike*.
Ka kritere dhe nese do mund t'i gjej e t'i tregoj.
Ne Shqiperi sot ka turq,iraniane,pakistanez,italiane,gjermane,kineze,  amerikane,arabe e ku di une e sipas mendimit tend atehere Shqiperia duhet te njohe te gjitha gjuhet e tyre si gjuhe zyrtare?!
E njejta vlen dhe per pakicat kulturoro-gjuhesore qe ndoshta jetojne ne Shqiperi qe 300 a 400 vjet.Ata kane te drejte te organizohen ne shoqata,te mesojne gjuhen,te ruajne traditat dhe zakonet etj sic dhe ne fakt jane ne Shqiperi.Ndersa nuk mund te flitet per zyrtarizim te gjuheve te tyre ne jeten zyrtare te vendit sepse do te ishte nje idiotizem unik ne llojin e vet ne bote dhe do te na quanin nje komb budallenjsh.

----------


## Albo

> Ndersa sa i perket ndarjes se pakicave ne dy grupe po te jap disa shembuj.
> Shqiptaret etnike te Camerise do te duhej te ishin pakice etnike mirepo ata u dogjen me zjarr e me hekur.


Shumica e cameve, njohin greqishten po aq mire sa njohin edhe shqipen. Nese gjuha eshte kriteri dallues midis "pakicave etnike" dhe atyre "kulturore", camet nuk i dallon aq shume gjuha se sa i dallon kultura: kenget dhe vallet came. Persa i perket fese, shumica e cameve jane muslimane, nje tjeter shenje dalluese, por nje pjese e tyre jane te krishtere orthodhokse.




> Greket ne Shqiperi jane nje pakice etnike,po ashtu malazezet e maqedonet.
> Ndersa romet,vllehet,egjiptianet e sa e sa te tjere nuk mund te quhen pakica etnike (sepse ka kushte qe te quhesh nje pakice etnike) por pakica kulturoro-gjuhesore.


Pra te paret ti i quan pakica etnike pasi ruajne gjuhen dhe zakonet e tyre, kurse te dytet jo. Romet flasin gjuhen e tyre, jetojne te vecuar nga pjesa tjeter e popullsise dhe kane zakonet e tyre krejt ndryshe nga ato shqiptare. Po ashtu edhe vllehet qe jane komuniteti etnikisht me i madh dhe me i gjere ne Shqiperi: kane gjuhen e tyre, zakonet e tyre, karakteristikat dalluese te tyre. Nuk e di me saktesi se sa eshte numri i anetareve te shoqates se vlleheve, por kam degjuar edhe shifra mbi 300 000 vllehe(arumune). Dhe kjo eshte pak a shume 10% e popullsise shqiptare.




> E njejta vlen per shqiptaret arbereshe ne Itali ata nuk jane nje pakice etnike por nje pakice kulturoro-gjuhesore.Pakica etnike ne Itali jane austriaket e Tirolit apo sllovenet e Gorizias.


Arbereshet e Italise nuk jane pakice etnike ne Itali? Ajo qe ke shkruajtur me lart, eshte qendrimi i qeverise italiane dhe Kishes Katolike ndaj arberesheve. Ekziston nje histori e gjate 5 shekullore midis arberesheve dhe qeverise + Kishes katolike, por vete fakti se edhe sot e kesaj dite arbereshet mbajne te gjalle besimin e tyre fetar, traditen, zakonet e te pareve te tyre, mjafton per ti bere ata nje prej grupeve kombetare me te hershem ne Itali. Kisha Katolike i njeh si "greko-katolike" pasi jane ne kungim me Kishen e Romes por jane te besimit orthodhoks. Arbereshet jo vetem qe nuk e kane humbur identitetin e tyre kombetar ne Itali, por nuk e kane humbur as ne Amerike, ku te kujtoj se shqiptaret e pare qe kane shkelur token amerikane kane qene arbereshet qe largoheshin nga Italia pikerisht se nuk u njihej e drejta per te mbajtur gjalle identitetin e tyre kombetar. (Lexo intervisten me priftin At Andon Bellushi qe te kesh nje ide me te qarte per komunitetin arberesh ne Itali, qe jane pasardhes direkt te Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut). 

Pyetja nuk shtrohet se sa mendon ti e une se jane perqindjet e minoriteteve ne Shqiperi, pyetja shtrohet si i pergjigjet cdo shtetas shqiptar pyetjes:

Cila eshte kombesia juaj?

Albo

----------


## Qerim

Albo ma falni por nuk jam dakort me pyetjen tuaj, se "Cila eshte kombesia juaj?"

Une do te shtroja pyetjen "Cfare ndjeni se eshte kombesia juaj ?"

Ashtu sic permendet Ju edhe mua gjyshi me ka thene se i perkasim nje kombesie te caktuar . Po sikur gjyshrat tane te na kene genjyer ?Po sikur ata te kene pasur nje interes te caktuar per te na bindur qe te ndjehemi keshtu? Psh, gjyshi im kembengulte se eshte shqiptar 100% ,por ne te njejten kohe kuptonte edhe vllahce, e pretendonte se e kishte mesuar me vone.Nje tjeter shembull eshte edhe veriu i Shqiperise ,ku traditat dhe zakonet jane pothuajse te njejta si ne boten islamike.

Cdo gje ne kete bote eshte interes, te tjerat jane llafe.

Fakti se ata profesoret shpallen se ne Shqiperi ka mbi 10% minoritet duhet pergezuar, sepse kjo eshte nje forme e demokracise.

N.q.s do deklaronim se ne Shqiperi ka veten 2% minoritet do te benim te njejtat gabime qe ben edhe Greqia , duke u vetshpallur nje shtet i paster etnik, por ne fakt harron se ne kete menyre e kthen vendin e tyre ne nje bombe me sahat.
Kjo gje ka edhe te mira edhe te keqija.

----------


## RTP

Albo

Perkrahi mendimin tande vetem nga nje aspekt:
Kur veshtroj perqindjen e shqiptareve qe nuk ia duan te miren Shqiperis
filloj ngadale te bidem se 2% i pakicave etnike nuk eshte shifer e sakte!
Ghithashtu,me duhet te shtoj dicka:
Ata qe flasin turqishte ne Kosove nuk jane turq,
ata jane pure shqiptare(sic tha dodoni)Po ua percolle rrenjet,
asnje nga ta nuk vie nga Turiqa.
Kjo""gjuhe" ka nje tradite te lashte:
-Flisnin turqishte te dalloheshin nga fshataret...
fatkeqesishte ky kompleks  vazhdon edhe sot.Ky numer sa vjen e rritet !!

Nuk di si funkcionin ky `trend`ne Shqiperi,mirepo kur flasim 
per minoritetet turke ne Kosove,ze e me dhemb lukthi!



Qafir

Lus ti permbashesh pak kritereve te forumit!Nese nuk i pajton fjalet e  Albos
ateher trego fakte (sic bene Qazim Rudi,Dodoni e Qerimi)
dhe binde cdo lexues(edhe albon)se e ka gabim...
por te lutem
mos ofendo!

----------


## dodoni

Ne Kosove, minoritet turk ka vetem ne Mamushe, ne nje fshat te Prizrenit. Dhe nese ka fshatare ne Kosove, atehere fshataret me te felliqte jane keta, jo se jane turq, por se jane shqiptare qe mundohen te jene dicka tjeter prej cfare jane ne te vertete, njelloj sikur "greket" e Dropullit.

Une kam lindur dhe jam rritur ne Prishtine, dhe kur shkoja tek disa miq te mi, degjoja gjysherit e disave duke folur nje gjuhe tjeter, duke pretenduar ne turqishten. Une kam hallen e shperngulur dhunshem ne Stamboll, prej kohes se Rankoviqit, dhe kur vinte ajo per vizite, ata i afroheshin per te folur turqisht me te. Kjo nuk i kuptonte fare dhe ju thoshte flisni more shqip dhe mos pretendoni te jeni dicka cka nuk jeni.  Megjithese, eshte mire fakti qe keto brezat e rinje te ketyre njerezve keshtu, jane duke ju larguar fare atij turqizmi, sikur me gjuhen, ashtu edhe me emrat etj. Pra, jane rikthyer ne shqiptare prape. 

Kur ne Kosove, qe ka qene gati 100 vjet me shume e okupuar se Shqiperia, nuk ke me shume se 5-7 perqind pakica, atehere ku mund te kete pakica ne Shqiperi. Pra, Shqiperia nuk ka pakica, e eshte tjeter gje ata qe po e quajne veten te tille, e qe perbejne 1.4 perqind te popullsise atje, sepse jane shitur me leke.

Tu-tung

----------


## Wordless

Po sikur te fillonim me perkufizimin e fjales "Etnik"?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic

----------


## RTP

http://www.setimes.com/cocoon/setime...tage-01&rate=5


Një trashegimi romake në Ballkan: Vllehët

Vllehët, që besohet gjerësisht se përfaqësojnë pasardhësit e popullsisë romake në Balkan, jetojnë në shumë pjesë të Ballkanit dhe Europës Lindore. Megjithëse bashkësitë vllehe lulëzuan në të kaluarën, historia e turbullt e Ballkanit i ka lënë ata të shpërndarë e të izoluar dhe identiteti i tyre si një grup etnik  i veçantë gjithnjë e më tepër është vënë në pikëpyetje.

----------

